# Remember this show?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.streamdump.com/videos/display.php?h=2c782a

Man, its so campy looking at it now


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nope, never heard of it.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

If I do does that mean I'm old. Yes I do. I never watched it much but I remember it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Never heard of it, or do I know who that guy is.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was in High school when it came on, but I used to like that show. Itw as pretty kewl at the time


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm with the 'Never heard of it, or do I know who that guy is'.

Must not have been impressive or even popular.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The actor was in a few 80s movies, including Flash Gordon. last time i saw him was in a Stargate episode.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I vaguely remember that show. What about this one?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

triton54s said:


> I vaguely remember that show. What about this one?


Stop already! Your aging me and making me feel old.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 Damn you guys are old!:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Well, if you're REALLY old, then you recognize this:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

triton54s said:


> I vaguely remember that show. What about this one?


Yes, I was a little boy when that was on. Loved the show as a kid


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thor said:


> Well, if you're REALLY old, then you recognize this:


I saw that as a kid too, but granted, it was on old reruns on Sunday mornings on TBS...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

well I have to admit to watching Lost in space and the original Star trek during their first runs on TV, and Ironsides,and Perry Mason etc,etc:smt011


Anyone else remember "Dark Shadows"


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Okay now that's enough! My hair has receded another inch and got more grey since these postings. I don't have to be reminded that I'm an old guy.

But... how many here saw the original Brady Bunch and Partridge Family? Hawaii Five-O?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Okay now that's enough! My hair has receded another inch and got more grey since these postings. I don't have to be reminded that I'm an old guy.
> 
> *But... how many here saw the original Brady Bunch and Partridge Family? Hawaii Five-O?*


Huh, kid stuff! How about 'Car 54 where are you'? Or 'Howdy Doody'? Or....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Got me there. My brothers watched those but I don't remeber 'em.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> Well, if you're REALLY old, then you recognize this:


I resemble that remark. You know, Guy Williams played Zorro on TV. My early TV heros were Hopalong Cassidy and Roy Rogers. And on Saturday mornings I watched The Andy Devine show, My Friend Flicka and Sky King. There were usually only a couple channels to choose from, so all us kids were watching the same shows and could discuss all the latest episodes.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I resemble that remark. You know, Guy Williams played Zorro on TV. My early TV heros were Hopalong Cassidy and Roy Rogers. And on Saturday mornings I watched The Andy Devine show, My Friend Flicka and Sky King. There were usually only a couple channels to choose from, so all us kids were watching the same shows and could discuss all the latest episodes.


:smt023 to all of them!

EDIT: cept Andy Devine..I never saw that one.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Huh, kid stuff! How about 'Car 54 where are you'? Or 'Howdy Doody'? Or....


How about The Highway Patrol, Sea Hunt, The Whirlybirds, Have Gun Will Travel and The Flintstones on during prime time.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

2400 said:


> How about The Highway Patrol, Sea Hunt, The Whirlybirds, Have Gun Will Travel and The Flintstones on during prime time.


Yep, I loved Sea Hunt! And "Paladin was his name'. How about 'Gunsmoke' and 'Wagon Train'? Lets not forget 'Leave it to Beaver' or 'Father Knows Best'.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I resemble that remark. You know, Guy Williams played Zorro on TV. My early TV heros were Hopalong Cassidy and Roy Rogers. And on Saturday mornings I watched The Andy Devine show, My Friend Flicka and Sky King. There were usually only a couple channels to choose from, so all us kids were watching the same shows and could discuss all the latest episodes.


So you probably saw lots of Vaudeville shows then?:mrgreen:


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I remember all of those. I especially liked the Whirlybirds. Hmmm, maybe THAT'S why I got helicopters !!


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's another good one.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Thor said:


> I remember all of those. I especially liked the Whirlybirds. Hmmm, maybe THAT'S why I got helicopters !!


Black helicopters don't count.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> http://www.streamdump.com/videos/display.php?h=2c782a
> 
> Man, its so campy looking at it now


Man, the video is gone. Guess the copyright police got it...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I REMEMBER THAT SHOW, I'd like to see that now ...*



triton54s said:


> Here's another good one.


 I remember that late night show ... I used to stay up late watch that when I was a kid, funny as hell if I remember correctly. I still do the " Bert invisible snap your fingers trick" with my wife when she mad at me ... :smt077 just to bug her.
But, I didn't watch much TV when I was younger, if it was daylight...I was outside ....... fishing, swimming or building things or something.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

That and Hee-Haw were a couple of shows my parents would let me stay up late to watch when I was a kid.


----------

